# USS Monitor Steam Engine Drawings



## Richard Carlstedt (Feb 17, 2021)

All
There have been many postings on various Forums about this engine and requests for drawings
You may know that only a few drawings of the engine remain and required 20 years of study to gain their secrets
I was able to focus this information into the only detailed and complete set covering all parts ( over 1300 pieces/parts in the complete engine )
The engine i known as a  Vibrating Lever-Half Trunk steam engine  and only the original pulled from the ocean bottom after over 130 years exists today
The 1/16th scale replica   I built had a video placed on Youtube 13 years ago----

* 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWn8gQ9Ykpk*











After years of work, I have finished re-drawing my original AutoCad drawings of 20 years ago into a more modern format and created a drawing book which is 309 pages  and was drawn for  11 x 17 format but may be printed on  8 x 11  . Those of you who receive *Home Shop Magazine *know from the March/April 2021 issue that *HSM*  has graciously  sponsored the FREE downloading of these drawings in PDF form . I want everyone, historian or model builder to have access to this important engine and it's mechanical construction You may download these drawings for your personal  use only,  and they are not to be resold or distributed for profit. They are copyrighted and registered with the Government so please honor this requirement . The Book has 18 subsections and  it is delivered in 22 download packets for those who have slower internet links.  Download and read the" Introduction packet " first  !.  The link for downloading is---

* Home Shop Machinist Downloads*

My Website has some great pictures of this engine and a quick preview of two pages from the Drawing Book and also 2 short video clips (20 secs)   showing how it operates ------- *Home*

Enjoy the genius of John Ericsson in 1861
Rich


----------



## Chiptosser (Feb 18, 2021)

I always injoy seeing it and talking to you at NAMES  
Thank You


----------

